# Faial Island Living



## mfontes (Apr 12, 2015)

Is there anyone here who actually lives on Faial? I would like to know more about the island, as it is one of my choices for retirement in a few years. It would be nice to get a feel about the living conditions, what retail shops, and what restaurants are there. I would be looking for a house or maybe some land to build on and I needto know what is available. I prefer to be outside of the cities and towns.


----------



## stevensuf (Aug 20, 2013)

Im in the Algarve now, but stopped in faial for a month on our boat while waiting for repairs, The main town Horta is pretty small with a scattering of shops/restaurants, the Island as a whole is very undeveloped, sleepy would describe it, there is a supermarket, a small airport. Not very warm , even in the height of summer and gets blasted by the winds. Too remote for me personnaly, but if you want to get away from people and live somewhere very quiet, with weather thats not too hot, it may be ideal for you.


----------



## mfontes (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I am used to towns in Vermont in the US with 2000 people or less. Horta looks a little bigger than that via satellite view. It looks like there are many small roads with houses a little apart just a few minutes from town in all directions. Did you get a chance to do any exploration while you were there? The one thing I can't get a feel for with the map and satellite views I have available to me is what the topography is like. I expect it to rise as you move away from shore, but I can't tell where the nooks and crannies around the hills are. I have been told by residents of Pico that there are many houses for sale by owners, vendre se, I think they said. If you travelled around did you see that? I will be looking for a small property of about 8 - 10,000 sq Meters. I would also like to put in wind and solar power. Did you see any of that.


----------

